# 2018 Build Gaming/Video Editing



## ash369 (Nov 24, 2008)

Planning on making a new build for 2018. Going to be using it to play WoW mainly and also for video editing. I need something that will support fast rendering in After Effects as my last PC was pretty slow. This is what I have so far Hello. Please take a look at this list: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/registry/wishlist/K3NTZ68D64R4 Could you please give me some guidance on the parts I have chosen so far and a recommendation for a good GPU for maxing out Wow on ultra settings.

Any help is much appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You should swap your motherboard to use a Z socket type. Otherwise, you forgo the overclocking ability of that i7 chip.

Swap the PSU for a Seasonic, XFX, or Antec branded unit. Corsair isn't a quality brand for PSUs.

A GTX 1070 is the best bang for your buck. I'd go with one of those.


----------



## ash369 (Nov 24, 2008)

Could you recommend a motherboard for me please? I'm not sure if I should go for Intel or AMD. Also, is 650w enough to power all of this? Thanks


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes, 650W is enough.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/ASUS-PRIME...UTF8&qid=1516556956&sr=8-2&keywords=Asus+1151


----------



## ash369 (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks for that! The cpu and memory are good what I have chosen? I've changed to a seasonic PSU.

Been looking at these liquid cup coolers are they worth getting or should I just stick with the normal heat sinks?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

A normal heatsink will do.

Post the build once more so I can see it with all of the parts.


----------



## ash369 (Nov 24, 2008)

*http://www.amazon.co.uk/registry/wishlist/K3NTZ68D64R4


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Other than the low end wireless USB adapter, it looks like a solid build to me.


----------



## ash369 (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi I have made some changes to my build decided to go with an AMD build instead to save a bit of money. Plus I've been with AMD in the past and it's never let me down. Could you please check my revised build to make sure it is ok. I have already purchased the case which is a corsair carbine 270r windowed.

Hello. Please take a look at this list: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/registry/wishlist/K3NTZ68D64R4

Will be using for wow mainly hopefully on high settings 1080p. And also possibly some graphic design with Photoshop and the occasional light video editing.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I would recommend using a GTX 1060 for gaming rather than the GTX 1050. It's actually worst than a GTX 960.

You'll want 2 x 4GB of RAM, not one single stick of 8GB.

The rest looks fine.


----------



## ash369 (Nov 24, 2008)

Thank you! Made the changes you suggested. Could you just double check the card I added it's very expensive I don't want it to be overkill and waste money.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

For One pound more, you can get the 6GB version:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Gigabyte-N...=UTF8&qid=1523834315&sr=1-2&keywords=Gtx+1060


----------

